# Towing a 2010 Routan behind an RV



## Si405 (Feb 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Routan can be towed, either with the front wheels off the ground or all four wheels down?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Si405 said:


> Does anyone know if the Routan can be towed, either with the front wheels off the ground or all four wheels down?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think you need to install a lube pump to be able to "flat tow" the van, the fluid needs to move in the trans. I think REMCO has one for the 08+ Dodge and Chrysler vans---Routan. Seems to expensive a way to go. 

REMCO Towing

Or you can get a tow dolly and keep the front tires off the ground. Stehl makes some really nice tow dollies. Google tow dolly and you have tons of hits. More than likely want one with brakes, these vans tip the scales around 4,600+ pounds. This would be my preferred way if it were me, less wear and tear on the front end of the van. I never could understand the flat tow behind the RV's. But I'm a bit of a trailer junkie anyway so what could one more hurt. Remember to service the rear axle bearing more frequently if you go this way. Buy one dolly and everytime you get a new vehicle you don't need a new pump system!

STEHL Dollies


----------



## Si405 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt reply. Other than the rear axle, are there any other issues with using a dolly that you know of


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Just make sure the inside dimension (between the fenders) is large enough. I'm pretty sure it will be plenty wide enough for the Routan. And get a spare tire on a rim, better to be safe than sorry!


----------

